# Black Raspberry Wine



## wineon4 (Jul 9, 2013)

Picked 1 gallon yesterday and 1 gallon tonight hope to get a gallon each night until this weekend then make a 5 gallon batch of Black Raspberry wine. Made one last year and it is GREAT drinking a bottle now.


----------



## damudman (Jul 9, 2013)

I too have been out picking, and my son too.
Between the two of us we have almost 60 lbs.
I would like to see what recipe you are going to use.
We have made a red raspberry, that is so good.
We hope the black is just as good.
Our wine stalk is low right now.
I do have 25 gallons aging now, of other wine.


----------



## wineon4 (Jul 10, 2013)

I made a Black Raspberry last year. Used 12 lb per gallon and man is it good. I hope to get 60 lb before the weekend. I go out every evening after work and pick but the people who don't work AUGH, and the retirees get to them during the day making it tough to find nice patches only nice thing is they don't go back in from the roads. Last evening I walked back along a fence row about a 1/2 mile and found a patch with so many I had to leave after my bucket got full, will be back tonight. I will post the recipe after I make the wine, I don't use specific recipes per say, I design each wine as I make it depending on the fruit condition, fruits flavor, acid and sugar. The black raspberries have great flavor this year but they are molding on the bushes so fast do to the very wet weather we have been having, what is nice today will be molding tomorrow.


----------



## wineon4 (Jul 11, 2013)

Picked another gallon last evening, came down with a dose of Poison Ivy, it usually does not bother me, but I got into a big patch of it while picking and before I knew it I spent an hour crawling around the raspberry bushes in that stuff . What is more important WINE or getting Poison Ivy, oh yeah WINE. Hope to make the wine on Sunday, my wife said she will start picking on Friday and Saturday we should end up with around 6 to 7 gallon of Black Raspberries.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are these the little wild ones? If so I'm thinking of going picking as well. i know of an abandoned railroad ROW that has tons of them on both sides of where the tracks used to be. I retired in March so i have plenty of time now.


----------



## wineon4 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I pick the wild ones, great flavor. I made 5 gallon last season with them and that wine has won 2 Gold and a Silver. I hope to make 5 gallon this weekend if I can pick 2 more gallon of berries.


----------

